# Headphones... What you got?



## Stoogz

Ok so I've got a set of beats solo headphones but I'm looking for something similar but wireless?

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## ashers16

Haven't got wireless but I've got beats studios. They're a quality set of headphones and love em. I'm sure they do a wireless version these days if u were wanting to stay with beats


----------



## suspal

AKG-545 Wicked,but they do K845 which are wireless.


----------



## boratdi

I have powerbeats2. Super headphones. I bought them mainly for exercise use. Bluetooth range is amazing. Sound is very good. Battery life is also excellent. I use them for 1.5 hours, 3-4 times a week and never need to charge more than once a week. Big price tag but I think they were worth it.


----------



## Stoogz

Was thinking about the powerboats actually! Look good and nice and compact!


----------



## m1pui

Sony DR-BTN200M Bluetooth Wireless Headset with NFC: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Good quality and no Beats-Tax


----------



## SteveTDCi

I have, audio technica ath-cks90ibk in ears, b&w p3 mini's and I've just ordered some Bose qc25's


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Sennheiser HD25's x2
Sennheiser HD25sp
Technics DJ1200.

Neither are wireless.


----------



## stangalang

I have some akg over ears and some shure iem's. I'm wanting to get some custom 1964 ears v8's made with my company logo though. They are mega


----------



## Kimo

DJ X-Ray said:


> Sennheiser HD25's x2
> Sennheiser HD25sp
> Technics DJ1200.
> 
> Neither are wireless.


Can't get enough of sennheiser


----------



## ojt

Grado SR125e here. Good stuff, but quite far away from what OP is searching for


----------



## martin.breslin

Throw your beats away!! I tried beats and I swear to god they are worth no more than £40. Cheap plastic, terrible sound and poor quality of it too. Even the bob Marley are better. If you want good quality, look at shure, AKG, and the higher end sennheisers. If you want good quality and the best build quality, take a look at Beyer Dynamics. You will find no need to spend more than £250 for a decent set. Some ok ones here http://www.iheadphones.co.uk/wireless-headphones.html


----------



## Sicskate

The beats 2.0 are awesome!

I couldn't justify the price though, also I'd look like a weirdo walking around with a huge pair of headphones on.


----------



## boratdi

Sicskate said:


> The beats 2.0 are awesome!
> 
> I couldn't justify the price though, also I'd look like a weirdo walking around with a huge pair of headphones on.


It is hard to justify the price tag. I got mine for £135. They are really not that big though


----------



## martin.breslin

For what beats are, I can just turn the bass up on my eq and when you've had a pair of Shure SRH440's, you'd never go back. But beats have the branding and marketing done well.


----------



## boratdi

martin.breslin said:


> For what beats are, I can just turn the bass up on my eq and when you've had a pair of Shure SRH440's, you'd never go back. But beats have the branding and marketing done well.


Depends on what you are looking for. Cant say a pair of studio headphones met my requirements which was wireless & sweat resistant headphone for Olympic lifting. I had the Bose in ears before until some scum bag stole them out of my locker. IMO the beats are probably on par if not slightly better than the Bose sport headphones, both around the same price, beats were wireless so they won for me. All depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## martin.breslin

Yeah, they wouldn't help with that one bit.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Bose QC15 (not wireless though)


----------



## essjay

Grado RS2i
Grado SR80
Audio Technica ATM50s
Beyer Dynamic DX501p

None are wireless though. Head over to headfi.org


----------



## deef1

Not wireless but i've got a pair of Klipsch Reference ONE, bought them for £34 from a reseller of old Apple store stock on eBay, i'm sure they still had the price of £140 on them when I got them. They are absolutely brilliant, superb sound, depth, clarity, well made etc. My son's had Beats Solo I and currently has HD II's and they knock ten bells out of them although Solo HD II were a huge improvement on HD I's. You can still get the Reference One's here


----------



## WayneST250

Bose® SoundLink® on-ear Bluetooth® headphones (for home use)

Bose MIE2i Mobile Headset (iphone) (used in quite locations no sound isolation)

Shure SE215 Sound Isolating Earphones, with iphone accessory cable (for work)

All great for their purposes.


----------



## paleredfox

Westone W40

Outstanding


----------



## mayhem85

Soundmagic e10 best 30 quid I've spent


----------



## DJBAILEY

Take a look at the Grado Labs headphones. Excellent value for audiophile grade sound.

Stick to BeyerDynamic, Sennheiser, AKG, Shure or Grado Labs

I would spend money on those brands over BEATS Audio any day


----------



## Megs Lad

Sennheiser momentums love them


----------



## midas

Senny HD's. Sound lovely, used for djing too.


----------



## blaird03

Audio Technica ATH-MSR7GM`
http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/38ef8b91d4f4d4f6/index.html


----------



## Hereisphilly

Jaybird bluebuds X with a set of comply tips
Killer set of wireless earbuds


----------



## goldenpirate

Dr Dre Solo 1 x2 (one wired and one wireless) and the generic apple headphones.


----------



## DrEskimo

AKG K612. 

Love me some open back monitors 

(Sorry not wireless....)


----------

